# My Papillon-Pomeranian Cross and his coat



## meagan (Feb 24, 2009)

My papillon-pomeranian cross puppy is five months now. About a month ago he started to loose his hair...he's not bald but he definately isn't as fluffy/hairy as he was when we got him. I hope this is normal as I assume he is supposed to lose his puppy coat, and the weather is getting warmer, however I was wondering if I should take him to the groomer to get him trimmed or should I just let his coat grow in naturally? I heard trimming him would allow the hair to grow more quickly etc., kind of like baby hair.

As for food I started him out on Royal Canin, but switched him to Orgin a little over a month ago after doing some dog food research. I don't know if this would be a factor or not in his hair loss. 

Your input is appreciated, I seem to be getting all different kinds of opinions regarding this issue and it is confusing


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd think he is blowing coat. I'd let it go naturally, both pomeranians and papillons are breeds that are typically not trimmed and are kept as natural as possible. You may have to trim foot hair every now and then, though. 

Here's my pup (purebred papillon) at 5 months then now at 11 months.

5 months:










11 months:










And he's actually always been rather fluffy for his age. Our other boy was really not very cute for a while.


----------



## meagan (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks. Even though mine is crossed with a pom, he almost looks identical to the 5-month picture, he definately has the pap ears!

What type of food are you feeding your dog?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm feeding them all Eagle Pack Holistics right now. I've been very pleased with it.


----------

